
Lightweight Open Source Multiple Desktops works for Windows 7 - idheitmann
http://code.google.com/p/mdesktop/
======
retroafroman
Thanks for the link, I've been missing multiple desktops (coming from Linux
for the past few years) on my Windows 7 work machine.

